# Curtis/TaylorDunnn 1205/62-205-00 wiring/repair



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm jumping to the next project while awaiting parts.My problem is wiring/testing of 1205/62-205-00 controllers. I have 3 to test for working condition. Any help?


----------

